# Architekten unter Linux!?



## marcoX (1. August 2004)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es eigendlich eine *"vernünftige"* Software unter Linux mit der mann/frau Pläne zeichnen kann?

Also einen Grundriss einer Hausebene, wobei Bemaßungen ect. sehr wichtig wären!
Ach ja, es sollte einfach zu verstehen/bedienen sein!

Marco


----------



## JohannesR (1. August 2004)

qcad? *ratlos*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. August 2004)

LinuxCAD  is today's leading computer aided design and drafting program for The Linux Operating System.


----------



## marcoX (2. August 2004)

Hi zusammen,

also das *qcad* ist nicht so das richtige
es beendet sich auch alle 10 min. ...

und das *LinuxCad* ist für meine Zwecke
eigentlich zu teuer (wobei die Zahlungsarten auf
der HP eher schon veraltet sind!) 
Möchte ja nur einen Maßstab getreuen Wohnplan
erstellen.

Naja, dann muß leider doch noch das Windoof 
herhalten!  

Marco


----------

